# Swarm catch box



## Riverderwent (May 23, 2013)

Ferg said:


> What makes the best box to shake them into?


Five gallon plastic water jug with the bottom cut off. Then pour the bees into a nuc or hive.


----------



## dadux (Feb 23, 2012)

Right into a super. Stack old supers to get it close to the swarm.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

With this scenario I agree, shake right into a hive set up with drawn comb if at all possible. 
A swarm is already stressed out looking for a place to go. Why stress them out even more by shaking them into one container to just shake/dump them into their hive set up? Makes no sense to me.
I do have a heavy duty painter's extension pole in which I have a plastic water bottle attached for high swarms. I've only used it a few times so far but it has come in handy.


----------



## tanksbees (Jun 16, 2014)

I don't think bees get "stressed out". I would use whatever tool gets the job done and gets them into a hive as quickly as possible. Bees in a hive prosper, bees that are blowing in the wind are no good to anyone.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Anything can get stressed out. People, trees, plants, animals, fish, birds, grass, insects, etc. Even bees can get stressed and it's effect can be deadly. STRESS KILLS (scientifically proven).

http://news.discovery.com/earth/stress-causes-bee-colony-collapse-131007.htm

Just ONE artical of hundreds available with scientific studies.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Ferg said:


> Lets say you have a swarm on a small limb 5' off the ground and you want to shake them in a box. What makes the best box to shake them into? Was thinking of using a plastic tub with some screen vents and screen vents in the lid. Your thoughts?


What ever box you have handy at the time, even if a card board box. It needs to have ventilation hole so they don't over heat though, or screen. If only 5 feet off the ground and I had a hive there, I'd stack boxes, put a cloth over them, set hive on top and right under swarm. Shake into hive, give time for all to go in, then screen entrance and top, take home.


----------



## mtndewluvr (Oct 28, 2012)

Riverderwent said:


> Five gallon plastic water jug with the bottom cut off. Then pour the bees into a nuc or hive.


I do this because I always have the jug and hive (or nuc) with me, saves setup time and very few bees miss the hive on the first try.


----------

